# Oscar Growth (figured it's pictures, belongs here)



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So in the past few weeks I've noticed some crazy growth from this guy, and today while moving the texas (who is going back to the store today) temporarily into a breeder box back into "his" tank, this color change happened.

When I first got him (about a month ago)









Him two weeks ago (normal coloration)









After I put the texas in the box today


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

nice oscar. Mine used to do a colour change too....

in a matter of minutes, from this regular...









to this...









and back...


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

very nice colours.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> nice oscar. Mine used to do a colour change too....
> 
> in a matter of minutes, from this regular...
> 
> ...


Crazy! Does he do this when he's hungry/angry?


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

He does it mostly at WC time...I figure it the slight mis-match of the temp or me poking around cleaning.....so stress maybe? Freaked me out the first time. :lol:


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

RB! your Oscar got some awesome red spots...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm waiting to see if my O will do this color change again, but ever since I moved the carpintis out of the tank his colors have gone back to normal. I think he was "displaying"...


----------



## SVanzella (Feb 15, 2012)

Those are some awesome color changes! My oscar turns more of just a camouflage light green color and then back to it's darker color. I have noticed this happens mainly at around feedings when he comes to the surface of the tank, so I'm starting to assume that it isn't as much stress as it is only him trying to blend with his surroundings. With the light being on and it being brighter near the surface that is the only thing that I can guess that it is. I think stress can cause them to change colors as well.


----------



## SVanzella (Feb 15, 2012)

*Riceburner*

Where did you buy your Oscar that had that amazing white color change? I just go to the LFS and i'm looking for somewhere in S. Ontario that sells more unique cichlids.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I actually adopted him, so don't know his origin... and then gave him away a while back as I shut down that tank.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

This is normal for your type of Tiger Oscar (I have the same type in my tank).

First pic (regular) is an aggressive stance. The new world cichlids (S/C American) will go darker in colour to show aggression (this is the opposite of African cichlids). You can also see that that his fins are erect.

My Severum doesn't display a noticeable change of colour.. however erects the fins when she/he wants to put on a display. However it's really predominant on my Firemouth, when he's stressed, he gets stripes (and can get quite dark).



Riceburner said:


> in a matter of minutes, from this regular...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

